# Benötigt meine Di/DO Baugruppe zusätzlich Spannung?



## DanqerClose (10 Mai 2019)

Hey,
habe eine sehr dumme Frage.
Ich habe eine 

PS 307 2A   (6ES7 307-1BA00-0AA0) 

welche ich mit meiner

CPU 313C (6ES7 313-5BF03-0AB0) über eine Festbrücke mit Spannung versorge.
An dieser CPU sind  noch 2 Baugruppen dran.

(DI8xDC24V AI5/A02x12Bit & DI16/DO16xDC24V)


So meine Frage ist nun muss ich von der Cpu bzw von der PS nochmal 24V zu den Baugruppen führen oder sind die "intern" über so ein Rückbusverbunden. Habe einen RÜckbus noch nie gesehen.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.

Mfg


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Mai 2019)

Die PS (PowerSupply) versorgt deine CPU (und nicht umgekehrt).
Selbstverständlich wollen deine E-A-Karten an den entsprechenden Anschlüssen (L+ und M) von dir noch versorgt werden. Ein Rückwandbus wäre damit überfordert. Davon abgesehen könntest du dann ja auch gar keine unterschiedlichen Potentialgruppen mehr machen (manchmal möchte man das ja).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## DanqerClose (10 Mai 2019)

Bester Mann. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Natürlich versorgt die PS die Cpu.  Dann zieh ich einfach nochmal von der PS 24V zu den Baugruppen.


----------

